

Ask NickB: How did you get 19 thousands Karma Points? - rokhayakebe

How did you get 19,000 Karma Points?
======
parenthesis
Principally by making lots of interesting submissions. From
<http://searchyc.com/user/nickb> :

941 comments, 2.97 points per comment

3514 submissions, 6.00 points per submission

~~~
rokhayakebe
But how do you make 3514 submissions + 941 comments. That is as if you spend 8
hours a day on YC.

~~~
wh
I think he automated a script to do interesting submissions and amazing
comments ;)

------
wmf
I might be violating the first rule of Fight Club or something, but nickb is
more than one person.

------
MaysonL
He's Nicolas Bourbaki. Didn't you know?

